# Alright boxing fans



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Saturday has lined up to be a good day to watch boxing. There are four really good fights on and should provide some great fights. The fights are:

Chad Dawson vs Glen Johnson

Clinton Woods vs Antonio Tarver

Miguel Cotto vs Alfonso Gomez 

Antonio Margarito vs Kermit Cintron II


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have to limit my cable bill this month so as much as I want to see these, I'd rather see UFC 83.

Plus the fights will probably be on HBO a few weeks later.

My picks are

"Awesome" Chad Dawson
"Magic Man" Tarver
Cotto
Cintron


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hopefully Cotto wins and gets more steam behind the mega fight with Mayweather. Props to Gomez, good story and he got the balls to fight Cotto. Something De La Hoya and Mayweather won't do.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

im not a huge Boxing fan but i go to the fights every time they come to AC my buddy i grew up with just turned pro and i go to all his fights.. Watch out everyone Danny "Swift" Garcia is coming..


----------

